# Dumb SDS Max question



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> Bosch
> 11240
> 
> 1-9/16 In. SDS-Max Combination Hammer - 10.0 Amp Combination Two-Mode Selector: Rotary Hammer and Hammer Only
> ...


that was from http://www.mytoolstore.com/compare/cphamr3.html

based on that, I would suggest it is the largest hole suggested to drill in concrete using a standard style bit. Obviously if you use core bits, you can drill larger holes.

Maybe that is the largest masonry drill bit they make with the sds max style arbor.

edit:

nope, found a 2" so that's not it. I would guess the largest suggested size standard style drill bit recommended


----------



## jstevens60 (Mar 18, 2010)

I spoke to a tool guy and he said all SDS Max are a standard shank size, so that makes it easy.

What confused me is that with a "3/8 inch drill" or a "1/2 inch drill", the dimension refers to the max shank size.


----------

